
Are big companies more willing to hire junior devs rather than startups? - alinalex
Hey there,<p>I&#x27;m thinking about a platform where junior devs could post their projects and companies can pick what are interesting for them and then call them to an interview rather than the old-CV-application-thing. And I was wondering for what type of companies (corporations, startups) would be more suitable.<p>What do you think?<p>Thanks,
Alin R.
======
brudgers
To me, if the goal is to build a business, it would make sense to talk to the
companies that could be interested and find out directly.

Good luck.

~~~
alinalex
Thanks for your feedback! I'm a self-taught web developer that managed to find
a gig after 11 months of learning and doing projects. Back then I realised
that dev are in demand, but not so much the junior ones because companies want
experience. But how can one earn experience if you don't hire them because
they don't have that experience. Do you know what I mean?

~~~
brudgers
I think I know what you mean. To be useful to junior developers _and_
companies, companies have to want to use the platform. If companies don't want
to use the platform, then the time junior developers creating and maintaining
a profile on the platform is wasted (maybe the platform made finding a job
harder because the time could have been spent doing other things).

The thing that might help junior developers is creating a real working channel
to companies and creating that channel is more a business communication
problem than a technical problem. Building the website is the _easy_ part.
Solving a problem that _companies_ have is the hard part.

